# Meme Fassone e Mirabelli



## Crox93 (15 Luglio 2017)

Da un idea di un altro utente (non ricordo chi sinceramente) ho deciso di aprire un topic per raccogliere tutti i meme, o in generale tutte le immagini divertenti e spiritose riguardanti il magico duo
Inizio io con questa perla


----------



## Raryof (15 Luglio 2017)

Non c'entra ma è epica comunque


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Guglielmo90 (15 Luglio 2017)

Questa per me è veramente stupenda:


----------



## Solo (15 Luglio 2017)

Questo diventerà il mio topic preferito.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Luglio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non c'entra ma è epica comunque



No va bene, mettiamone anche riguardo agli acquisti del duo


----------



## __king george__ (15 Luglio 2017)

ahahah bellissime


----------



## Guglielmo90 (15 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Lorenzo (15 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (15 Luglio 2017)

Questa l'ho fatta qualche giorno fa per un amico.


----------



## Lorenzo (15 Luglio 2017)

Un po' off, ma fantastica ...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (15 Luglio 2017)

Ahhhhhh ne ho un sacco, ma non so come caricarle dal telefono....


----------



## Crox93 (15 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Un po' off, ma fantastica ...





Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Questa l'ho fatta qualche giorno fa per un amico.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (16 Luglio 2017)




----------



## diavolo (16 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Coccosheva81 (16 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Clarenzio (16 Luglio 2017)




----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Luglio 2017)

Topic fantastico


----------



## Edric (16 Luglio 2017)




----------



## pipporo (16 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Luglio 2017)

pipporo ha scritto:


>



Hai vinto.


----------



## krull (16 Luglio 2017)

pipporo ha scritto:


>



Questa mi ha fatto uscire il fegato dalle risate...la migliore di tutte


----------



## Crox93 (16 Luglio 2017)

pipporo ha scritto:


>


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Clarenzio (16 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Luglio 2017)

Stupende


----------



## Igniorante (16 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Da un idea di un altro utente (non ricordo chi sinceramente) ho deciso di aprire un topic per raccogliere tutti i meme, o in generale tutte le immagini divertenti e spiritose riguardanti il magico duo
> Inizio io con questa perla



Lo suggerii io e ti ringrazio per averlo aperto, meme stupendi, son morto dalle risate  che goduria


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Questa l'ho fatta qualche giorno fa per un amico.



Bellissima


----------



## Crox93 (16 Luglio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Lo suggerii io e ti ringrazio per averlo aperto, meme stupendi, son morto dalle risate  che goduria



Grande idea


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


>



Top


----------



## Aragorn (16 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


>



Questa è a dir poco fantastica


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Luglio 2017)

ne ho due meravigliose, ma non so come portarle dal cellulare a qui,
suggerimenti?


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ne ho due meravigliose, ma non so come portarle dal cellulare a qui,
> suggerimenti?



Inviale via e-mail al tuo pc, oppure caricale direttamente su imggur o postimage dal cellulare.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Grande idea



Anche quella che hai come avatar sarebbe da mettere, fantastica.

Ho visto che hanno rifatto "Volare" di Rovazzi con Fassone e Mirabelli, vi invito a guardare le immagini (trovate sul sito del CorSport), sono stupende.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Luglio 2017)




----------



## ralf (16 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ne ho due meravigliose, ma non so come portarle dal cellulare a qui,
> suggerimenti?



Prova a caricarle sulla versione mobile di imgur m.imgur


----------

